# Jerry Lee Lewis, pts date 4/19, Livingston, CA



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Jerry lee Lewis

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Adult
Gender: Male 
Size: Large
hasShots, 

Shelter: Livingston Police Department Animal Control 

Livingston, CA
Shelter dog ID: A040448
Contact tel: <span style="color: #FF6600">209-769-2122 </span>
Contact name: Sharon 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Jerry lee Lewis Jerry is a crack up! When he was let loose in the play yard, he could've played with all of the toys that we bring for them...but instead he conquered another toy. He loves carrying abnormally large blue buckets back and forth across the yard as if he is celebrating his victory. It's actually an amazing site... seeing this gorgeous Shepherd carry a big blue bucket that was almost bigger than him! It seems like he is a happy camper no matter what he is doing. Jerry Lee Lewis is approximately 5 years old and about 50 pounds. This dog is available for adoption March 29, 2008! Jerry lee Lewis is a tad thin and a bit timid. he is a beautiful dog who actually prances when he walks. He has a sensitive rump and doesn't like it touched. He can "sit" and is so very soft. Jerry Lee is a great dog and will make a good companion! 


http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1207612910944


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10568361

I found the pf site for these guys


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

BUMP!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bumping with hope for Mr. Jerry


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

still listed


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Has anyone called to see if he is still there?


----------

